# Spam on my HTC



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone recieved spam in their notifications? This is the 3rd time I've had it in the last week.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks like you got a bad app! There is an app that will tell you what is doing this, but usually if you click the ad it will open the app that is putting it there for a brief second so you can see what is doing this, a little more riskier than just being told which app is doing it but hey, I like to live on the wild side.


----------



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

I had that issue with an app called mp3 downloader. Addon detector and airpush detector. Will Show you which app is using airpush to spam you

Life ain&#39;t got a delete key

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You have an app by a greedy dev. If you have to have it, use jcase's AirBlock https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cunninglogic.airblock
I would just get rid of the offending app, which can be found thanks to that app as well.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Looks like you got a bad app! There is an app that will tell you what is doing this, but usually if you click the ad it will open the app that is putting it there for a brief second so you can see what is doing this, a little more riskier than just being told which app is doing it but hey, I like to live on the wild side.


I think it's mp3 downloader, as suggested by a couple posts up.

I just recently dl that app not too long ago.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

tekkiesprocket said:


> I had that issue with an app called mp3 downloader. Addon detector and airpush detector. Will Show you which app is using airpush to spam you
> 
> Life ain't got a delete key
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


I also have mp3 downloader. I think that's the culprit!


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You have an app by a greedy dev. If you have to have it, use jcase's AirBlock https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cunninglogic.airblock
> I would just get rid of the offending app, which can be found thanks to that app as well.


Thanks for the suggestion! I dl the recommended app...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

MP3 downloader sounds like the most fishy app. I wouldn't go anywhere near it. What does it do?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol I think....it might? download mp3s from foreign servers but I might be wrong


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I had the same problem with Music Junk. I contacted the dev about it, and he said that he did incorporate AirPush to help pay for his servers. I asked if he had a paid version, and he did (but not on the Android market) say that the AirPush module was still in it, but it was disabled. It just needed permissions for too many things to make me completely comfortable with having it. I don't have any problem with devs making money or charging for their apps, but not going about it that way...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Then it's for pirating in which case, you get what you get. I imagine they're mp3 re-encoded a half dozen times and somewhere near 128kbps or less.


----------



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

I was looking for an alternative to amazon mp3.. They stopped the free song of the day which I liked cause it introduced me to new artists... Big mistake.

Life ain&#39;t got a delete key

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------

